# Tsunami in Asia...AWFUL!!!



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Everytime I see a report about this on the news, my stomach just rolls!!! Such an awful disaster from Mother Nature!!! SO many dead and missing...and absolutely no warning. Terribly scarey!!!







So far the death toll is over 23,000.
Lots of prayers and hugs to all those families that have people missing and/or dead.








Here is the link from MSNBC from today.Tsunami Report


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I have read some of the reports, seen them on tv.... Nate Burkus from Oprah was in Sri Lanka when this happened. His friend is missing.







He and his friend were washed out of their room, Nate was able to hold on to the pole and then climb on a roof, his friend was not so fortunate. It is so sad
I mentioned this to a good friend a few months ago...flooding, major hurricanes, earthquakes, tsunamis...is someone up above us trying to tell us something?


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I remember when the toll was like 8000 or something, and it keeps rising. It is very sad to see that.

~Elegant


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Dec 27 2004, 06:31 PM
> *I have read some of the reports, seen them on tv.... Nate Burkus from Oprah was in Sri Lanka when this happened. His friend is missing.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


 My grandmother says the same thing!!! Especially when things like this (eathquakes, hurricanes, tornadoes) happen that are so out of OUR control!! But then she adds in things like the murder of that lady in Misourri, Lacey Peterson, 911, and the incomprehensible acts of violence that we as humans commit. She says they are all signs that should NOT be ignored. She tells me to go and read Revelations every time something like this happens. Very scarey!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

It's just awful, I have been reading the paper and watching the news, and the photos just break your heart. The death toll and injured numbers are astronomical. It always seems to be the poor and the young ones who are hardest hit. What a tragedy. It really does make you realize just how fragile life is.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

So devastating!! I can't believe it! My heart goes out to everyone there!!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I feel so sick right now... I just read more about this stroy on Yahoo! news and found out that most of the deaths were children...







-_- My heart is aching right now for the parents, i want to cry...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Dec 27 2004, 06:31 PM
> *I have read some of the reports, seen them on tv.... Nate Burkus from Oprah was in Sri Lanka when this happened. His friend is missing.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I dont know if anyone is religious but someone that is religious told me that all these natural disasters are the beginning of the end of the world..  They also told me its in the Bible... I dunno how true this is but that scares me!







But if you notice even the weather seems to be different. We are going to have 60 temp. this weekend in NJ and that never happens in DECEMEBER! Not to mention its around 17 degrees outside right now!









It is so horrible to watch the news reports from the areas where all those people were killed. I dont think anyone caught the wave on film... which could be a good thing... so we dont have to see that!







My heart goes out to all those people... I couldnt even imagin that happening here! I live 10-20mins away from the Atlantic Ocean! My family would be taken if that happened here.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I have family friends that live in Thailand, they were supposed to go on vacation to some lake up north for the holidays but we dont know if they ever went, we are all crossing our fingers that they did becuase we really dont have any way to reach them and see if they are ok yet its just so scary thinking about these gaint wave


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 28 2004, 08:44 AM
> *I dont know if anyone is religious but someone that is religious told me that all these natural disasters are the beginning of the end of the world..    They also told me its in the Bible... I dunno how true this is but that scares me!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I doubt it... Don't worry....


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Dec 28 2004, 11:26 AM
> *Whenever a natural disaster strikes, people start talking about the end of the world.  I imagine that they worried about it back when the black plague struck and for every disaster before and after that.  It's a silly thing to worry about.  You are much more likely to get bitten by a mosquito and feel itchy.  People sometimes ask me if I'm scared living this close to North Korea because oh, my, what if they invade?  *roll eyes*  The upcoming yellow dust season concerns me.  But it's useless to worry about the big things.  If they are going to happen, they are going to happen whether you stress out over it or whether you just enjoy your life.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25759*


[/QUOTE]

Hear! Hear! My parents were involved with an apocalyptic cult in the late 70s and the 80s who were convinced that the end of the world was near. They had "safe zones" set up across the world of places that supposedly wouldn't be hit by natural disaster. That's why my folks initially moved to the US. Well, the END date was set fo 1985--and it didn't happen, then 1991, and it didn't happen, then 1999, etc...I know all these people that set themselves up in the desert to be completely self sufficient, ready for the end...they spent most of their lives preparing for the end. Not me! My philosophy of life is similar to DMZ--I want to enjoy life while contributing as much as I can to society. And when the end comes...off I go


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I was more or less trying to say that everything happens for a reason....and even if it WAS the end of the world coming....you shouldn't be worried...unless you are scared to see what the man upstairs has in store for you after his coming (should you believe in God that is.) I really don't want to offend or assume that everyone here would believe or be religious...as everyone is entitled to their own opinion!









edited to add, we had -12 for Christmas morning and yes that is abnormal for Indiana but not out of our range for the season. We are going to have 50 by Friday. I look at it as some help w/ the melting process


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Dec 28 2004, 03:22 PM
> *I was more or less trying to say that everything happens for a reason....and even if it WAS the end of the world coming....you shouldn't be worried...unless you are scared to see what the man upstairs has in store for you after his coming (should you believe in God that is.) I really don't want to offend or assume that everyone here would believe or be religious...as everyone is entitled to their own opinion!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I heard ya girl...







I don't think anyone was offended, just sharing opinions. 

As much as we don't like to think about it...for those of us that are Christian...God can and has become angry with his people in the past and has punished them for their sins. (lots of Old Testament examples) It is not something to take lightly. Not saying necessarily that these recent events are signs that it is the end of the world...but we should definetely consider them as attention getters. At least, that is the way I believe.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Now the toll is up to 59,000! That is insane. It is very sad.









~Elegant


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

They are expecting the death toll to rise ...nearly double...b/c of future disease from lack of sanitary conditions. I am saddened to hear that there is criticism going on about how much each country is giving for relief effort.







We should be learning from these experiences, not placing blame and anger. We should be more reverent of Mother Nature and also make sure that our loves ones are aware that they are loved as we don't know when our time is up.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Just wanted to say that those friends of mine in thiland they said the wave came right up to their property but didnt even damage anything


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Death toll is now at 116,000. That is nuts!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I heard it was now 156,000.... horrible. My dear friend, who I spent Christmas with, is involved with the American Red Cross. Little did we know that she would be involved in helping with a disaster of this magnitude.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 30 2004, 10:34 AM
> *Just wanted to say that those friends of mine in thiland they said the wave came right up to their property but didnt even damage anything
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26283*


[/QUOTE]

They are very lucky!
I watched bits and pieces of the ABC news report last night...it was almost more than I could stomach.







Still seems SO unbelievable! My sister said she heard in one news report that the quake was so strong that it affected the rotation of the earth! What in the world?! I don't even want to think about the ramifications of that!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 30 2004, 12:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are very lucky!
I watched bits and pieces of the ABC news report last night...it was almost more than I could stomach.







Still seems SO unbelievable! My sister said she heard in one news report that the quake was so strong that it affected the rotation of the earth! What in the world?! I don't even want to think about the ramifications of that!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26350
[/B][/QUOTE]

My brother heard that the quake and tsunami moved an island 66 feet! How the heck do you move an island?!?!?


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

This whole tsunami thing is crazy...I'm still in denial. I just can't believe this is going on right now and all the dead people and the ones that made it are in such misery


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Dec 30 2004, 01:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My hubby said that in one report, they stated that it sped up the earth's rotation for good! :new_Eyecrazy:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26385
[/B][/QUOTE]

I heard that it sped up the rotation by 1/millionth of second. They said it will not effect anything.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

This whole thing is so unbelieveable and sad.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

CNN is now reporting 135,000 deaths.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is so so sad.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm just speechless over the devastation. It's almost incomprehensible. -_-


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Some of you might of already read this but heres something good to come out of the disaster... (its a dog story)
best friend

hope the link worked!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Jan 2 2005, 02:57 PM
> *Some of you might of already read this but heres something good to come out of the disaster... (its a dog story)
> best friend
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awwwww


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Jan 2 2005, 02:57 PM
> *Some of you might of already read this but heres something good to come out of the disaster... (its a dog story)
> best friend
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, that is really neat!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just an FYI that Sandra Bullock, the actress, donated $1 Million to the American Red Cross..... nice to see someone in the entertainment industry being so generous.......

National Headquarters
2025 E Street, N.W.
Washington, DC 20006

WASHINGTON, Monday, January 03, 2005 — In response to the recent earthquake and tsunamis devastating entire countries in southern Asia and eastern Africa, the American Red Cross is pleased to announce a generous $1 million donation from Sandra Bullock, one of Hollywood’s most popular actresses. These funds will support Red Cross response to victims’ needs in the affected region in the form of relief supplies, financial support and technical assistance. Bullock contacted the Red Cross last week to make this, her second million dollar gift, to the American Red Cross. She donated $1 million to the American Red Cross in the wake of the September 11th terrorist attacks in 2001. 

“At this critical time, I am grateful to Sandra Bullock, for once again demonstrating her leadership, compassion and belief in our global humanitarian mission,” said Marsha J. Evans, President and CEO of the American Red Cross. “Sandra continues to enable our lifesaving work and is a model for personal generosity.”


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 4 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Just an FYI that Sandra Bullock, the actress, donated $1 Million to the American Red Cross..... nice to see someone in the entertainment industry being so generous.......
> 
> National Headquarters
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I like her anyway...I thought I remembered she had done something like that after 9-11...I am glad to see that included in that report.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OK tlunn, you'll love this







.... 

I was on the Wal-Mart web site looking for the animal beds for Kodie's mom and saw this:

Wal-Mart and SAM'S CLUB donated $2 million to support the Tsunami relief efforts. The company also has collection points in all stores, clubs and online. Please join us in making a donation to the Red Cross. 

Wow $2 Mil.... not bad!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is an interesting story about the tsunami story


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 4 2005, 08:55 PM
> *Just an FYI that Sandra Bullock, the actress, donated $1 Million to the American Red Cross..... nice to see someone in the entertainment industry being so generous.......
> 
> National Headquarters
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is nice to hear!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 4 2005, 09:24 PM
> *here is an interesting story about the tsunami story
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27727*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah I saw something about on the news, that's very interesting!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Jan 4 2005, 10:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw something about on the news, that's very interesting!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27730
[/B][/QUOTE]


I saw that and thought so too!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 4 2005, 10:18 PM
> *OK tlunn, you'll love this
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


*














Good for them!!!!! (and thanks for sharing that, because I sure didn't know







) Now where are the other big companies? Those people/countries need LOTS of help! *


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Jan 4 2005, 11:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Go Wal-Mart! LOL

It is always nice to see that even though Americans get a bad rap, that we are there to support others and other countries in a time of need--it makes me proud to be an American!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27740
[/B][/QUOTE]


I heard this morning that Colin Powell and Governor Jeb Bush of Florida had gone to Sumatra (I think) and the devastation floored Colin Powell...said it was worse than anything he had seen in a war. They said the US is sending more helicopters of aid over to deliver.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 5 2005, 07:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard this morning that Colin Powell and Governor Jeb Bush of Florida had gone to Sumatra (I think) and the devastation floored Colin Powell...said it was worse than anything he had seen in a war. They said the US is sending more helicopters of aid over to deliver.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27776
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww, thats so good but yet so bad. Good we are going to help more







, bad that it is really that bad.


----------

